# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Cần mua ray 9, 12mm

## 3D Da Nang

Mình cần mua số lượng lớn ray 9 và 12 mm chiều dài tối thiểu là 220mm. Ai có thì liên hệ 0979561830 hoặc Zalo số đó. Cảm ơn

----------

